# Stereo In Cab



## Bergy (Dec 26, 2013)

I am purchasing a new Kubota BX 1870 with an Original Tractor Cab. I would like to add a stereo to the cab. Has anyone seen a good option for this? Brand, Installation, wiring, etc? Is this something I can install and mount myself?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, I'd make sure that there was a good spot to mount it before I went out and bought one. A lot of gear I've operated had the stereo mounted on the center of the roof, just above the windshield. Do you have a head liner in that cab?


----------



## Bergy (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't believe there is a headliner. It is just a hard plastic top.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's an idea.....









Not that this is what you want, but it is an idea. Trick is to get a stereo that is water proof such as something for a motorcycle or a boat... or this unit. Mounts to the ROPS.


----------

